# PS Detailed: 2009 Arctic White BMW M3 w/ Fox Red Extended Novillo Leather



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

What "makes" this new M3?

Is is the 400hp V-8?

How about the Carbon Fiber roof?

Maybe its the gray wheels which I really like with the white.

For me its all about the Fox Red Extended Novillo Leather and the carbon leather interior trim.

This M3 arrived to me with 700 miles and the client just wanted a one-step polish. He did not require any interior work, but I had to give it a quick vac just so I could post a pic. 

A few before pics:



















Process:

Foamed w/ Zaino Z7 and washed via 2BM.
Wheels- P21s gel and various brushes.
Tires and wells ARO 1:1 and various brushes.
Zaino clay with Z6 as a lube. 
Straight IPA wipedown
Zaino ZPC via PC with a LC classic white pad.
2x of Zaino Z2pro w/ ZFX
Zaino Z8
Wheels got ZAIO.
Tires Zaino Z-16.
Glass- IPA wipedown followed by Aquapel.
Exhaust tips Zaino ZPC.

Vac interior.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Nice work, looked pretty good in the before pic though as well (probably just the angle/light).

I am not a huge fan of the red interior, but to each their own! I know lots are fans of it on white especially.


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's always harder to get a huge before/after difference with white cars. And even harder to capture it in a picture. I can see a difference in paint shine though - looks deeper and more glossy.


----------

